# Red River



## Jacob Hawkes

Good luck.


----------



## BonMallari

its going to be a long weekend, wish I was there....but they have some outstanding judges this weekend in both the Open and the Amateur...I figure they wont finish the first series of the Open till tomorrow (100 +) entries


----------



## Mike W.

17 dogs back in the qual to the 2nd/3rd series water blind/land blind:

2-3-4-6-8-9-13-16-17-19-20-23-24-26-28-30-33


----------



## Mike W.

Open is sort of an in line quad. Middle two mom-and-pop birds are retired and thrown first and second, then left hand flier, follwed by a right hand bird that stays out. Maybe one out of eight dogs doing it. Will not finish today.


----------



## Guest

I don't know if it would be possible to get a picture, but I bet I'm not the only one that would be interested in seeing the set up (with all guns out).

Thanks for the reports.


----------



## Mike W.

I heard 9 back to water marks in the morning in the Qualifying, but don't have numbers. I do know that 16 & 33 are back.


----------



## Buzz

Callbacks I have to qual watermarks are:

3, 4, 6, 13, 16, 20, 26, 30, 33. 

I apologize in advance if there are any errors.


----------



## christinaA

here is a photo of the open first series. I just have my netbook out here and no way to crop and enlarge the photo, so hope you can see the test from this photo. 

Gun 1 is the second from the right on the right side of the brush pile, throws angle back to the right and retires. Gun 2 is on the left side of the brush pile, throws right to left angle back and retires. Gun 3 is the flyer thrown right to left way out, Gun 4 is on the right, throws right to left and stays out. I heard that the wind may be helping the dogs a bit this morning. Cold dreary windy day.

The qual was set up and ready for test dog but had to relocate to prevent any interference with the Open which was down wind of the qual location.


----------



## Judy Myers

Great photo of the setup. Thanks for posting.


----------



## jgrammer

Yes, thank you Christina. And here I thought you all would be basking in warmth down there. Not!


----------



## Mike W.

Amateur callbacks to the land blind:

1-2-3-10-13-15-29-30-31-33-35-36-37-38-42-43-44-46-47-48-50-52-54-55-56-57-58-62-63-66-67-68-71-72-77-78-80-83-84

41 dogs


----------



## BonMallari

huge cut in the 1st series ofr the Amateur :41 dogs left from 85 starters....good thing they started on Friday too


----------



## Mike W.

23 dogs back to the water blind in the amateur:

2-3-13-29-37-38-46-47-52-54-55-57-60-62-63-66-67-68-71-77-78-83

Dog 25 still had to run.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Thanks for the updates.


----------



## Guest

christinaA said:


> here is a photo of the open first series. I just have my netbook out here and no way to crop and enlarge the photo, so hope you can see the test from this photo.


Thank you!


----------



## Mike W.

Open finishes first series at about 2:45pm


----------



## BonMallari

junfan68 said:


> Open finishes first series at about 2:45pm


ouch..they are going to have to have some kind of combo water/ land blind test similar to what Mitch P and T.Watson threw last year just to get done by Sun evening...ask FOM about that blind 

they got about 2 hrs of light left


----------



## Mike W.

Open will start 2nd series at 7:30am in the morning.

40 dogs back:

2-4-6-8-10-11-15-17-21-36-39-40-48-49-50-53-54-56-58-59-60-61-67-70-75-76-79-80-82-87-88-89-90-92-93-97-100-101-102-103


----------



## Mike W.

Qualifying:

1st- Joanie/Schrader
2nd - Rylee/McCartney


----------



## Buzz

christinaA said:


> here is a photo of the open first series. I just have my netbook out here and no way to crop and enlarge the photo, so hope you can see the test from this photo.
> 
> 
> ]


So that's what you were up to with that camera this morning! Nice pic. 

Nice training with you.

Dave & Mick


----------



## JKOttman

Congrats to Amanda Davila + Adam on heir 4th in the Q!


----------



## Judy Chute

Christina, Thank You for the picture! It is pouring rain here, raw and wind starting up and suppose to go to 60+- mph ..so a real treat!

Good Luck to All!

Judy


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

17 back in The Open for the 3rd-4th Series Combo Triple/Blind. Still setting up. 

Mr. Danny has Tia, Pearl, Norman, Merle, Marley, & Bobby. 

Ty has 6.

Shrader 2.

Edwards & Erhart 1. Mrs. Martha Russell has 1 too.

Tia got 3rd in The Am. Way to go girl.


----------



## Keith Holsted

Anyone got the am results?????


----------



## bmiles

I just got a voicemail that Dan Hurst took 1st in the Am with Bullet! A big congrats on another win and qualifying for the national am!


----------



## Mike W.

> I just got a voicemail that Dan Hurst took 1st in the Am with Bullet! A big congrats on another win and qualifying for the national am!


Way to go Dan! 

Back-to-back Amateur wins with a dog that just turned 3 last week.

Pretty salty.


----------



## tpark

Congrat's Dan


----------



## jgrammer

Judy Chute said:


> Christina, Thank You for the picture! It is pouring rain here, raw and wind starting up and suppose to go to 60+- mph ..so a real treat!
> 
> Good Luck to All!
> 
> Judy


Just spoke with someone that is there and it is 40 with a 25 mph wind!


----------



## Janice Jones

Congratulations Dan!!!!


----------



## BBnumber1

Congrats to Esther and Rylee... QAA before 2 years!

Rylee is a very nice young dog from what I have seen


----------



## Deborah936

Any derby results?


----------



## TMURRAY

Deborah936 said:


> Any derby results?


1. Tee/Erhardt
2. Push/Milligan
3. Charge/Landry
4. Clive/Milligan


----------



## TMURRAY

Congrats to Dan and Bullet on the WIN!!!! And to Mrs. Suzan and Tia on the third!!!


----------



## Susan

Congratulation to Tee, Rob, and Jean for the Derby win!!!

--Susan


----------



## Linas Danilevicius

Troy,

Any Open results?

Congrats to Dan and Bullet in Am; Steve Penny/Tim Milligan for 2nd in Derby with Push; Tim with Clive Derby 4th!

Regards,

Linas


----------



## Brandon Wall

Am Results

1st - 71 Bullet Hurst
2nd - 68 Mister Watson
3rd - 66 Tia Caire
4th - 62 Brody Byrd
RJ - 57 Cutter Wall

Jam 29, 37, 60, 63, 67, 78, 83


----------



## Guest

TMURRAY said:


> 1. Tee/Erhardt
> 2. Push/Milligan
> 3. Charge/Landry
> 4. Clive/Milligan


Woohoo Tee! Way to wrap up your Derby career! Congratulations Jean.


----------



## Chad Baker

Congrats to Ester and Rylee a fantastic derby career and to get Qaa while still running derbies is outstanding. Chad and Gman


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

The Open

1: Ty with King

2: Marley

3: Merle

4: Ty with Roper


Way to go Marley & Merle.


----------



## Frank Jones

Congratulations to Mark Medford and Seaside's Kingfish on the Open Win , handled by Ty Rorem.


----------



## Jay Dufour

Congrats all ! Wayda go Dan !! Loves me some Bullet !!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth

YAHOOO Way to go Ty!!!!


----------



## LukesMom

Congrat Tim & Steve & Jimmy!


----------



## Aaron Homburg

*Congratz to all!!!

Aaron*


----------



## Jimmy Ausmus

Nice job Dan @ Bullet tough AM Great job!

Jimmy


----------



## Charles C.

bmiles said:


> I just got a voicemail that Dan Hurst took 1st in the Am with Bullet! A big congrats on another win and qualifying for the national am!


 Holy cow ... what an awesome animal. Congrats, Dan. I knew it was just a matter of time.


----------



## Judy Myers

Big congrats to Tee, Jean, and Rob on Tee's Derby win. That's her third win in the past couple of months, isn't it? Way to go.


----------



## Keith Holsted

Congrats to Jim Byrd & Brodie.... !!!!!!


----------



## counciloak

Way to go Dan Hurst and Bullet. Winning a large entry Amateur with a young dog. What an achievement! What a team!

Joe O'Brien


----------



## Becky Mills

Way to go Tee!


----------



## FoggMoore

Congratulations and Happy Birthdy to Tee!


----------



## Bait

Congrats, Tee!


----------



## Paul Rainbolt

Congrats Dan!


----------



## birdthrower51

Congratulations to Jim Byrd & Brodie!!! Way to go!


----------



## Buzz

Congrats to Ed Krueger on the qual 3rd with Chef!


----------



## SteelGirl_1187

Way to go Dan and Bullet on the Am win!! 

Also big congrats to Steve Penny, Tim Milligan, and Push for the Derby 2nd!

And way to go Amanda Davila and Atem on the Qual 4th!!! I think this only the 2nd time that team has hit the line together - - way to to bring home some color!


----------



## Judy Chute

Frank Jones said:


> Congratulations to Mark Medford and Seaside's Kingfish on the Open Win , handled by Ty Rorem.


Congratulations!!...

Ty is proving herself an exellent student, consistently!! .... Congrats on the 4th as well!!

Judy


----------



## Judy Chute

FoggMoore said:


> Congratulations and Happy Birthdy to Tee!


Congratulations!!! ..and Happy Birthday :bday: , "Tee"  

Derby Point Total?..Melanie? 

Judy


----------



## Jimmy Ausmus

Congratulations to Jim & Brodie nice job
...Jimmy


----------



## KNorman

Judy Chute said:


> Congratulations!!! ..and Happy Birthday :bday: , "Tee"
> 
> Derby Point Total?..Melanie?
> 
> Judy


Judy, it's 17 points


----------



## moonstonelabs

Dan Hurst: women adore him, men admire him, children pray they will grow up to be like him, all look up to him feeling humble near him. Those who know him simple call him "THE DUDE" Soon babies will be named after him. 

JUST A GUY


----------



## Charles C.

moonstonelabs said:


> Dan Hurst: women adore him, men admire him, children pray they will grow up to be like him, all look up to him feeling humble near him. Those who know him simple call him "THE DUDE" Soon babies will be named after him.
> 
> JUST A GUY


:lol: Where does Bullet fit into that equation?


----------



## rboudet

Had the pleasure of judging Tee and her littermate (name escapes me) last weekend at South La, I was very impressed with both, even though they were goldens , just kidding Lanier. They were two very nice dogs, both had a very good chance at winning against some really good dogs. Also could someone send me Rob or Tee's owners mailing info? I have a RJ ribbon for Tee in my truck if they want it, Rob left before I could get it to him.

Bobby


----------



## jgrammer

Bobby,

PM sent.


----------



## Guest

rboudet said:


> Had the pleasure of judging Tee and her littermate (name escapes me) last weekend at South La, I was very impressed with both, even though they were goldens , just kidding Lanier. They were two very nice dogs, both had a very good chance at winning against some really good dogs. Also could someone send me Rob or Tee's owners mailing info? I have a RJ ribbon for Tee in my truck if they want it, Rob left before I could get it to him.
> 
> Bobby


Thank you for taking the time to write this and for getting Jean's ribbon to her. And yes, I am going to tell Lanier what you said. ;-)


----------



## drbobsd

Buzz said:


> Congrats to Ed Krueger on the qual 3rd with Chef!


Ditto

Ed and his young dog Chef are a great team. Still a force in derbies and also the qual. 

Looking forward to a great career for Chef.


----------



## Judy Chute

KNorman said:


> Judy, it's 17 points


Thank you... that is very cool!! Nice Derby career! ...17 candles on her B.D. cake???  

Judy


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Y'all golden people are a trip.


----------



## mjh345

Congrats to Dan and Bullet


----------



## EdA

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Y'all golden people are a trip.


They know the names of every Golden Retriever that has ever placed in a field trial in any stake!...


----------



## KNorman

EdA said:


> They know the names of every Golden Retriever that has ever placed in a field trial in any stake!...


Ya think?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

EdA said:


> They know the names of every Golden Retriever that has ever placed in a field trial in any stake!...


I had a sneaky suspicion about that. :lol::lol:


----------



## Guest

EdA said:


> They know the names of every Golden Retriever that has ever placed in a field trial in any stake!...


Pretty much.


----------



## Buzz

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I had a sneaky suspicion about that. :lol::lol:



You guys are cold!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

It's all good. When it's true, well.


----------

